# a bad cnc day :)



## PeterT (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Alexander (Jan 8, 2018)

OMG this is why machine shop parts are so expensive.


----------



## RobinHood (Jan 8, 2018)

That hurts! Especially the one where they use a forklift to dislodge the parts from the machine....


----------



## John Conroy (Jan 8, 2018)

Yikes, I can screw up enough parts on my own without help from CNC.


----------



## Bofobo (Jan 8, 2018)

Nothing quite like starting a new piece And watching the whole show go Boom!

Almost as much fun as touching off, pressing the wrong scale button and moving the dial carefully just one tick, then  dodging flying carbide while trying not to spin the same dial further into destruction ville.  My reaction was "(expeletive removed) oops"


----------



## Alexander (Jan 8, 2018)

RobinHood said:


> That hurts! Especially the one where they use a forklift to dislodge the parts from the machine....


The forklift is trying to lift a pallet out of a CNC mill with a pallet changer. Think of the pallet changer like interchangable milling tables. In that clip one of them fell inside when the door opened. Oops!


----------

